# Fav 360 game?



## Adds1028 (Feb 9, 2009)

I have been playin both of these games recently alot and have noticed Im somewaht of an addict. Violent games r sum great ways to get al yur anger out!  But I hate it wen I play Gears O War 2 and I KEEP DIEING wen I play insane. Almost there though!  ANWAYZ this topic was supposed to be about which u like better!  Just post a comment y u like Gears or fallout better!  Or wat yur fav 360 game is!  I personally like Gears more! ^-^


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

I've rented Fallout 3, and it's better than Gears 2 in my opinion, way better.


----------



## Adds1028 (Feb 9, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I've rented Fallout 3, and it's better than Gears 2 in my opinion, way better.


Rly? I like Gears 2. But Fallout Has AMAZIN music. lol


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 9, 2009)

First, wrong board.

Second, I like Fallout 3 better. 

Third, make your posts more readable.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 9, 2009)

Gears of War 2 is the definition of fail.

Banjo Kazooie's where it's at. : D

_Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


----------



## Andrew (Feb 9, 2009)

Halo 3


----------



## Adds1028 (Feb 9, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Gears of War 2 is the definition of fail.
> 
> Banjo Kazooie's where it's at. : D
> 
> _Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


lol. so mean


----------



## Jiya (Feb 9, 2009)

My favorite so far is Gears of War 2, I always play Horde mode on it with my friends or public. Not so much the multiplayer like War Zone, King of the High, etc because people use to many glitches online...maybe I am just unlucky...unless I am with my friends. 

Anyways, if you play horde mode offend, then add me sometime if your interested. 

Gamertag is Candido0411


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2009)

halo 3.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Gears of War 2 is the definition of fail.
> 
> Banjo Kazooie's where it's at. : D
> 
> _Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


YAY! A fellow B/K fan!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

Nate said:
			
		

> halo 3.


Halo 3 =<big> <big><big>*EPIC WIN!*</big></big></big>


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 9, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Gears of War 2 is the definition of fail.
> 
> Banjo Kazooie's where it's at. : D
> 
> _Topic Moved: Gamers' Lounge._


Gears 2 is fun D=, but so is Banjo-Kazzoie.

But Halo 3 is FAR from the best game on the 360. Try playing Bioshock, Mass Effect, The Orange Box, Fallout 3, Dead Rising, Fable II, Mirror's Edge, Gears of War, Call Of Duty 4, Call of Duty: World at War, Dead Space, Tales of Vesperia, Left 4 Dead, or some other game I forgot.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno'. The multiplayer is horrible, and for me, multiplayer is a huge factor.

I agreee with the Halo 3 = best game thing. Maybe not campaign-wise, but when it comes to multiplayer, Halo's got 'em all beat.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 9, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno, I kinda liked gear's multiplayer.

and sorry, but Left 4 Dead's multiplayer > Halo's.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 9, 2009)

LEFT FOR DEAD PWNS ALL!!!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

L4D is fun, but kind of short.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 9, 2009)

I've been playing L4D and Fallout 3 like constantely when I'm on my xbox.
Online at the moment, L4D is where it's at.
Offline Fallout 3.


----------



## Adds1028 (Feb 9, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I've been playing L4D and Fallout 3 like constantely when I'm on my xbox.
> Online at the moment, L4D is where it's at.
> Offline Fallout 3.


L4D is good.....I WISH THAT EXCUSE I HAVE AS A BROTHER DIDNT SELL IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Grawr (Feb 9, 2009)

Furry Sparks said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I completely forgot about L4D...

...considering I still don't have it. ) :

I'm still tied between getting it for the 360, or the PC. >. <


----------



## AndyB (Feb 9, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Furry Sparks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


360 please... play with me....
But the PC does get the user created maps, which beats the 360's BS dlc line up...


----------



## Adds1028 (Feb 9, 2009)

so maneh quotes mah brain hurts @.@


----------



## Tyrai (Feb 9, 2009)

Favourite game. 

Left 4 (Freaking) Dead such a great game.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes Grawr come to the 360 side of the L4D


----------



## Thunder (Feb 10, 2009)

Haaaaaaallo! 3 :3


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Feb 10, 2009)

Fallout 3 and Halo 3


----------



## Link (Feb 10, 2009)

OBLIVION.
'Nuff said.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 10, 2009)

[quote="]OBLIVION.
'Nuff said.[/quote]Fallout is alot better.


----------



## Link (Feb 10, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> [quote="]OBLIVION.
> 'Nuff said.


Fallout is alot better.[/quote]Uuuuuuuuhhh..





NO.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 10, 2009)

][quote="AndyB said:
			
		

> [quote="]OBLIVION.
> 'Nuff said.


Fallout is alot better.[/quote]Uuuuuuuuhhh..





NO.[/quote]And of course... you are right...


----------



## Tyrai (Feb 10, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> ][quote="AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uuuuuuuuhhh..





NO.[/quote]And of course... you are right...


----------



## AndyB (Feb 10, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And of course... you are right...


----------



## gerardo781 (Feb 10, 2009)

Orange Box- Team Fortress 2


----------



## Grawr (Feb 10, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 10, 2009)

Uh, I'm not big on x360
But it would have to be Gears of War/NBA 2k series


----------



## AndyB (Feb 10, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 10, 2009)

again

LEFT 4 dead PWNS ALL!

....mabye not gears 2


----------



## AndyB (Feb 10, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> again
> 
> LEFT 4 dead PWNS ALL!
> 
> ....mabye not gears 2


No, even Gears 2


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 10, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I've been playing L4D and Fallout 3 like constantely when I'm on my xbox.
> Online at the moment, L4D is where it's at.
> Offline Fallout 3.


Fallout 3 is... <3


----------



## Grawr (Feb 10, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> acwwfreak12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this statement.

Although I've never even played L4D yet.

Gears of war 2 was just...not...good...

I guess I'm the only one that thinks that way, though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 10, 2009)

I hate Gears period...


----------



## AndyB (Feb 10, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even with that update, I still don't want to play online anymore... or at all for that matter.

@Furry... I can't get enough of the game, and the soundtrack <3


----------



## Adds1028 (Feb 10, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> I hate Gears period...


How cud u HATE gears?  :'(


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 10, 2009)

Halo 3 by far.


----------



## Tyrai (Feb 10, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Halo 3 by far.


-Shudders intensely- Halo 3 gets so booooring.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Feb 10, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's _his_ Respect it. Thxs.

GTAIV and cod games <333


----------



## AndyB (Feb 10, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That didn't make any sence.


----------



## Muh Pit (Feb 11, 2009)

GTAIV & Fable II.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone want to play? I'm craving 360 right now.


----------



## AndyB (Feb 12, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Anyone want to play? I'm craving 360 right now.


There is a 360/ps3 meet up thread... go post there.


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 12, 2009)

Halo 3 and Rock Band 2 are great.  I'm going to LOVE halo wars.


----------



## 1up-Luigi-64 (Feb 14, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All games get boring after playing them for a while.


And my favorite would be Gears 2 or Halo 3.


----------

